# Mouse kill lands woman in court



## Fuscus (Jul 13, 2011)

So the lesson is, kiddies, if you do kill an animal (and post it on YouTube with a traceable address) make sure it doesn't have fur. If you live feed, you should take particular noteMouse kill lands woman in court | Sunshine Coast News | Local News in Sunshine Coast | Sunshine Coast Daily


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm bored...
be right back everyone,
gonna go hack a rodents head off,

damnit...where's the camera when you need it >____<




ahh people are queer things.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 13, 2011)

it not leagal to live feed is it?


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 13, 2011)

nope...

but since when does legality stop people with anything ;P


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 13, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> it not leagal to live feed is it?


well thats a " grey area " there has been much debate on this subject .


----------



## Tristan (Jul 13, 2011)

but we are allowed to use mouse/rat, traps, glue pads, and poisons :/ they are oh so much more humane


----------



## snakebag (Jul 13, 2011)

she cut its head off and it took 40 seconds to die? :O Thats one tough mouse!


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 13, 2011)

Ratsak is legal , it makes them bleed internally till they die .


----------

